# blood work results after using m-sten



## eres2007 (Feb 18, 2015)

I got very good strength and size gains after four weeks of running M-sten. But I got labs done and my liver count was tremendously elevated
AST 899
ALT 248


----------



## eres2007 (Feb 18, 2015)

Also, I had labs done again just ten days later at my doctors request. My liver enzymes had fallen dramatically, almost to within normal range.
So, after making substantial dry gains, I find this to be a very effective product that's to be used with some caution due to the highly elevated enzyme count.
Thanks brothers


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 20, 2015)

Those are some 'impressive' numbers lol

I take it you didn't do any 'research' with IronMagResearch's UDCA (Ursodeoxycholic acid)? It could have helped immensely in the liver support department



> http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/ursodeoxycholic-acid/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eres2007 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info brother!! That's the most knowledgeable feedback I've ever gotten. I hope more people get to see it man. Thanks again!!


----------



## Tre (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought all those new modern ph's were total BS? I figured they died off in 2012

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

